# Betta Mermaid Tail



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So for many years I have wanted a mermaid tail you can actually swim with and this summer I am going to go buy a momofin and make my own mermaid tail. I have been a seamstress mostly making costumes for events for a few years now and with a new machine feel comfortable taking on this big project and try to get together a very realistic betta mermaid tail. In the past i have been a fairy, a plague rat, and a steampunk Airship Captain and Steampunk Professor of Chemistry, also a Steampunk Botanist and a Tim Warrior, for summer i am thinking of being a mermaid, full on dressing up and going to lakes at my spare time swimming around and overall making little kids dreams come true when they see a lady with a long colorful mermaid tail swimming around at the beaches. May even do some birthday parties and all, already planning to wear it to my cousins pool party.

I already have monofin training being as I have considered being a professorial mermaid a few times before and last year around the time I get really into the ocean and wanting fish tanks i got very serious about being a pro mermaid and trained all summer long with a mono fin. I can't use silicon so I have to use thick water durable fabrics that have a good scaly effect and some more wispy translucent stuff for the more ghost like parts of the tail So you get a basic of what functional mermaid tails look like I will post this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwIWI28EhyU

Now I am thinking of doing a doubletail betta but not sure as halfmoon would be SOOOO pretty to do as well, also not sure on colors. if anyone had cool idea's and betta pics to throw at me or know which tail type might work best for this let me know. I'm thinking of having flowing fabric cloth parts for on the arm that trail under me as I swim to give a more betta appearance to it as well. Going to start sketches but i have no idea what colors I am using yet.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't add color but here is my rough sketch idea


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

Omg, that would be so cool! I love the sketch!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

:O can't see the sketch.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

You can't?
I'll try to fix it!


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


>


Can you see it now?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Omg LV. Just. Wow. I support you every step of the way. That does not look easy!! How do they hold their breath for long and not look distressed and red faced? (I know training, but what is the usual expectancy for lung capacity?)
Those tails are amazing. Good luck! I cannot wait to see your tail!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think this is an amazing idea. I would love to see you dressed up as a mermaid! I know it can't be easy but I hope your dreams come true with this. It'll be a great job.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW O.O That is a great sketch and gives me SOOOO Many idea's. So excited for this. 

And Laki it's all about breath training, you have to learn to hold your breath comfortably. Mellisa who has been doing it for years I think can comfortably hold her breath a over a minutes, I think 90 seconds or more for her before she has to surface for air, you also have to make it look natural when you go up for air, never rushed or obvious and getting air is quick, you have 5 seconds max to fill your lungs to keep the illusion of being able to breath underwater. I'm thinking the base of the 'body' will need to be thicker fabric as well or double layered to avoid seeing the outline of the legs. Been looking through some cloth tails that look amazing and seeing where some crafters buy their mono fins to hopefully bet cheaper ones xD Testing one of the fabrics I really like that looks very whimsical underwater to make sure it would move good and MAN I thought it looked amazing in my fairy costumes when the wind was blowing but it looks MAGICAL under water. Since I have an underwater camera when i finish this tail I might have my cousin who is a photographer do an underwater photoshoot. The way this fabric moves would be much better seen underwater. Looking through betta pictures and thinking of a mustardgas pattern hmmm....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. I'd panic. I mean obviously with training it would get easier. Yes, Melissa looks so natural! Have you seen her live? 

Mustard gas I'm on board for that. It will be lovely!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think a Black Orchid or Black Warrior pattern would be really pretty.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Laki said:


> Wow. I'd panic. I mean obviously with training it would get easier. Yes, Melissa looks so natural! Have you seen her live?
> 
> Mustard gas I'm on board for that. It will be lovely!


I haven't seen her live but I saw Hannah live in California and she was the one who got me into it. I also met Melody another mermaid at the renfest.

I have thinking orchid too since my hair is naturally black. Would make more sense.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Or a red devil would be pretty! Red/black with your black hair would look nice :3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think halfmoon or even veil would be a beautiful mermaid!


----------

